# Gaslow in a Swift Escape 686



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Before you travel miles to have a Gaslow system fitted in a Swift Escape 686, be advised that the 11kg bottle will not go through the locker door.
It's the 6kg or nothing.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I would have thought this would have been checked out before even ordering the system.


Keith


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We can all be clever after the event, Keith, but the " expert" dealer/fitter was told which MH we have and offered no reason why an 11kg installation would not be possible.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a Bessacarr E560 and the 11kg wouldn't fit through the door because the regulator was in the way, but removal and reposition of the regulator after installing the tank was possible and is what I ended up doing. But if it won't physically fit thru the door opening even with the door removed from its hinges then that's tough.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The tank wouldn't go in, even if we had taken off the door, and as the gas locker is a one piece box, we couldn't gain access from inside the van either.
What a bummer.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

ThursdaysChild said:


> We can all be clever after the event, Keith, but the " expert" dealer/fitter was told which MH we have and offered no reason why an 11kg installation would not be possible.


Wasn't trying to be clever, it sound's like you did check before purchasing and the "expert" was not an expert in your case.

I checked whether I could fit large bottle in mine when I bought it and my "expert" West Country Motorhomes was indeed an expert because he informed that only the 6kg bottles would fit my Augusta.

Are you having the smaller bottles fitted now?

Keith


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just a 6kg + Calor 6kg lite backup in case we run out of LPG fill-up stations.


----------

